# I HOME SPEAKER



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I found a nice small speaker that stores flat and charges viva a usb port in your computer, no batteries.  Nice sound and works great with a ipod or kindle fire.    I got it for around twenty at Bed Bath and Beyound.  They also had kindle screen protectors for the kindle.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Could you post a link, please, of something similar?


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a set of Sony speakers that my husband bought years ago when we first got our ipod videos. Man that was a long time ago.  They are ac/Dc and they work great and are compact. Don't have a link. Don't. Even know if they make them any more.  They are nice because you can lay themm under you pillow and listen to them and not bug anybody else in the room and you don't have to wear head phone or ear phones. Much moe comfy. I love listening to audiobooks in bed.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I decided on this one for $16.95. Now in transit:



Stan

UPDATE 1-27-12:

I'm very happy with this speaker. It increases the Fire sound level by about 50% and the sound is fuller/deeper. It is charged via a usb port and can be plugged in while charging via the additional plug on the usb cable. The regular plug in cable is quite short though, but that's fine with me. the quality seems fine and it will work with any tablet, laptop, netbook, etc. with a headphone jack. There's a charge light indicator and also a power light. Also an off/on switch and volume control. Also a female jack that would allow for daisy chaining. It might be louder than what I said above because it was not charged up when I tried it. Takes 2 hours to charge. It has a popup resonator feature that I have not tried yet.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

How long is the cord on the iHome. I should have gotten another one of the AYL speaker I got for my Fire, but the page now comes up blank. That was has a very nice long cord with the plug and the usb all attached. In many of the pics I see of these little speakers, the cord is way to short for what I need it. 

I want to be able to set the speaker on a table for example while I hold my fire, without dragging that thing along. 

Do any of those posted here have a long cord? I just can't find another one. Mine still works, but I wanted a backup.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> How long is the cord on the iHome. I should have gotten another one of the AYL speaker I got for my Fire, but the page now comes up blank. That was has a very nice long cord with the plug and the usb all attached. In many of the pics I see of these little speakers, the cord is way to short for what I need it.
> 
> I want to be able to set the speaker on a table for example while I hold my fire, without dragging that thing along.
> 
> Do any of those posted here have a long cord? I just can't find another one. Mine still works, but I wanted a backup.


Here's a cord at Amazon, $2.13 + free shipping, it says.Cord is three feet long.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Dreamweaver and intinst.  

For me these speakers are a must have with my Fire, or I can't hear anything  .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I should have gotten another one of the AYL speaker I got for my Fire, but the page now comes up blank.


I had noticed a couple of weeks ago that the AYL cases had disappeared [of course, right before I was going to get one!] but now that you mention it, looks like *all* AYL products have disappeared from Amazon. Wonder why...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is odd. Its a really good speaker, it was only 12.99 and had great reviews. I like it a lot. But as long as there are others with such large cords I guess I am ok for the future. 

I was workout on my Gazelle and had music on and it was really nice sounding in the little bedroom. 

I am also thinking this will help me trying out some audiobooks from the library. I tried dragging in my netbook, but the volume on it is just not loud enough for listening to stories.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I love my AYL speaker too.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

The link is www.homeaudio.com I have model HM60 Rechargable Mini Speaker.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I think that yours is the same model as the iHome speaker I have (pictured above), although it may be a different color.
> 
> Stan, I like that your Kinivo ZX100 speaker has a volume control. My iHome doesn't have that. How long is the cord that goes from the Fire to speaker? It looks very short in the picture. And is the USB cable attached to that cord somehow, like it is with my iHome, or is it a completely separate cord?


The usb cord is for charging. It has an attached short cord to the Fire so that you can use the speaker while it is being charged. The separate speaker cord is quite short--only about 5".


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> The usb cord is for charging. It has an attached short cord to the Fire so that you can use the speaker while it is being charged. The separate speaker cord is quite short--only about 5".


Thanks for the info!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Steph H said:


> I had noticed a couple of weeks ago that the AYL cases had disappeared [of course, right before I was going to get one!] but now that you mention it, looks like *all* AYL products have disappeared from Amazon. Wonder why...


I bought an AYL speaker through Amazon 2 months ago.. and you're right. It's gone  What happened? Does anyone know why they're missing from Amazon now?


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Whats the sound quality actually like on these small designer speakers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> I bought an AYL speaker through Amazon 2 months ago.. and you're right. It's gone  What happened? Does anyone know why they're missing from Amazon now?


There's a link to contact AYL from this page, under "Returns & Refunds" for anyone who wants to contact them.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a link to contact AYL from this page, under "Returns & Refunds" for anyone who wants to contact them.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy. I have no complaints whatsoever (I love the little bugger!). I'm just surprised Amazon dropped them  I'm wondering what all this is about?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Thanks Betsy. I have no complaints whatsoever (I love the little bugger!). I'm just surprised Amazon dropped them  I'm wondering what all this is about?


Not saying you have complaints, just that the people most likely to know what happened are AYL themselves, and if you want to know, you could ask....

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@DreamWeaver

Great job showing the speaker comparisons.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I sometimes think that the same companies operate with different names because the products are almost identical. I ordered the Vipertek Kindle Fire case and it was great then it disappeared. I read this online: (maybe the same thing happened to AYL)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/amazon-merchant-caught-bribing-customers-for-five-star-reviews/


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Someone Nameless said:


> I sometimes think that the same companies operate with different names because the products are almost identical. I ordered the Vipertek Kindle Fire case and it was great then it disappeared. I read this online: (maybe the same thing happened to AYL)
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/amazon-merchant-caught-bribing-customers-for-five-star-reviews/


This morning I saw posts on Amazon where someone associated with the AYL speaker I bought was defending themselves against similar types of allegations. People weren't buying it and the posts were negative. For the life of me, I can't find that thread over there now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd seen something somewhere that indicated that someone had taken issue with the paperwork included with at least some of the AYL products that asked that customers please rate the product on Amazon, and that if the customer couldn't give a 5-star rating to please contact AYL so that they could try to rectify the situation.  I've bought two AYL covers (one for the Fire, one for my K$79) and only the K$79 cover came with that paperwork.  I didn't think anything of it - but did give the Fire cover a good review, just because I really liked it.  

Regarding Vipertek, if I'm remembering right, someone here who'd ordered the Vipertek said that because it was a new product they were offered a refund for a review.  I'd ordered one of the Vipertek covers when they were $5 - it shipped last week and should be here any day now.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I'd seen something somewhere that indicated that someone had taken issue with the paperwork included with at least some of the AYL products that asked that customers please rate the product on Amazon, and that if the customer couldn't give a 5-star rating to please contact AYL so that they could try to rectify the situation. I've bought two AYL covers (one for the Fire, one for my K$79) and only the K$79 cover came with that paperwork. I didn't think anything of it - but did give the Fire cover a good review, just because I really liked it.
> 
> Regarding Vipertek, if I'm remembering right, someone here who'd ordered the Vipertek said that because it was a new product they were offered a refund for a review. I'd ordered one of the Vipertek covers when they were $5 - it shipped last week and should be here any day now.


I wish I could find that thread over on Amazon again. They were defending themselves against things members were saying. Meemo, thanks for sharing. If I ever do come across the thread again (although, it might have been deleted), I'll share it here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> I wish I could find that thread over on Amazon again. They were defending themselves against things members were saying. Meemo, thanks for sharing. If I ever do come across the thread again (although, it might have been deleted), I'll share it here.


No need. . . .in general, we have a "WHOA" policy here -- What Happens On Amazon should stay there. . . . .  And people who are interested can find it if they care to.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No need. . . .in general, we have a "WHOA" policy here -- What Happens On Amazon should stay there. . . . .  And people who are interested can find it if they care to.


Oh, ok. Let me ask, if I may, are we not friendly with Amazon?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure we're friendly with Amazon - they make our favorite toys ... ummm, I mean our favorite eReaders and tablets!! It's just some of the content of their discussions we don't appreciate so much (speaking for myself, that is).


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Sure we're friendly with Amazon - they make our favorite toys ... ummm, I mean our favorite eReaders and tablets!! It's just some of the content of their discussions we don't appreciate so much (speaking for myself, that is).


Ah, ok.. gotcha 

I can totally understand


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I notice none of the mods have jumped in (or been able to, whichever) to answer that question, and HappyGuy did a decent job, so if I may add a bit, essentially the long-established premise is that the KB admins/mods don't want 'fights' brought from over there -- or any other forum, for that matter -- to over here.  Keeps things more friendly.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Steph H said:


> I notice none of the mods have jumped in (or been able to, whichever) to answer that question, and HappyGuy did a decent job, so if I may add a bit, essentially the long-established premise is that the KB admins/mods don't want 'fights' brought from over there -- or any other forum, for that matter -- to over here. Keeps things more friendly.


Thanks Steph, I appreciate the explanation (and it makes great sense too) 

My original intention was to just bring over the one post made by the company that was selling the AYL speaker. I probably shouldn't have used the word "thread" in my post because that was misleading. In any event, I still wonder why they were booted from Amazon. I learned about that speaker here on KB and I just love it. Couldn't be happier


----------

